# Windows Installer service can not be accessed



## ikcyn (Feb 10, 2008)

Any time I try to download _anything_ I get this message "The Windows Installer service can not be accessed. This can occur if you are running Windows in Safe Mode, or if the Windows Installer is not correctly installed. Contact your support personnel for assistance." I am not running in safe mode and I have done a system restore all the way back to the beginning of January with no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Is the service set to manual?

Try updating Windows Installer:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FC-5F56-4A38-B838-DE776FD4138C&displaylang=en


----------



## ikcyn (Feb 10, 2008)

no such luck.


----------



## ikcyn (Feb 10, 2008)

AH HA! i finally got it to work!

i used this link:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324516

and used method 2

and now i can download things.


----------

